# Ossabaw Oct. 4-6 hunt. Anyone get picked?



## breadfan (Sep 4, 2012)

My first choice was the Dec. Ossabaw hunt, I put down Oct as my second choice but hoping for the Dec hunt. Our group was picked for the Oct. hunt. It's gonna be hot. The earliest I've been is on the Nov. PW several times. Anyone else?


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am Oct 4-6 on Ossabaw too.  your right it will be hot there.


----------



## Russ Toole (Sep 4, 2012)

Snaky too. and dont forget the gizzillions of mosquitos.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 4, 2012)

I got Oct 4 too. I went there 2 years ago and it was awesome. I am pumped


----------



## breadfan (Sep 7, 2012)

The skeeters are the only thing that bothers me, I'm going to get a thermacell, been putting that off way too long. I've heard this hunt can be a good one if the deer are in full rut. It's going to be my 10th trip to the island in 20 years so I am hoping for good weather and lots of fun!


----------



## KennesawLawMan (Sep 7, 2012)

I will be heading down with a party of four. I have not been since 2008. Was the deer cooler damaged by the fire in 2009?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 7, 2012)

KennesawLawMan said:


> I will be heading down with a party of four. I have not been since 2008. Was the deer cooler damaged by the fire in 2009?



Unfortunately, NO. They did build a new check-in building and it does have new bathrooms. Not sure if they are still using the old coolers or if they had new ones built with the new building.


----------



## Budda (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone looking to share a campfire?  I am going by myself as of right now.


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 7, 2012)

Me and my group will be there. Myself, my 12 year old, father n law and 2 great friends. 

Budda you are more than welcome at our site any time.


----------



## Budda (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent ya a pm rockwalker


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 9, 2012)

Danny Leigh said:


> Unfortunately, NO. They did build a new check-in building and it does have new bathrooms. Not sure if they are still using the old coolers or if they had new ones built with the new building.



Is the hot and cold water together or still two heads. you freeze and burn at the same time...lol


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 10, 2012)

Thunderbeard said:


> Is the hot and cold water together or still two heads. you freeze and burn at the same time...lol



They were still working on the new building last Dec, but I think it may have been finished before the hog hunts. Hopefully they tore down the old bath houses!


----------



## maallen1010 (Sep 10, 2012)

I Need a lift to the Island.
This is my first time as well hunting Ossabaw but I am looking forward to it. One of my buddies will be with me as a non-hunter. I am a Felony PO for the State and he is a Sheriff Deputy and we are both respectable sportsmen that just love the outdoors. I would be willing to help out with gas. My name is Matt and I'm also new to this site. Love GON tho. My favorite magazine. Born and raised in the mountains of north GA.


----------



## Mac (Sep 11, 2012)

Budda said:


> Anyone looking to share a campfire?  I am going by myself as of right now.



I went a couple times by myself and had a great time.
I got bumped up for a quicker boat ride and ended up camping near the guys that I road on the boat with.


----------



## Mac (Sep 11, 2012)

breadfan said:


> The skeeters are the only thing that bothers me,



Now I saw a rattler during Thanksgiving one trip that would sure bother you.  Sure made me think about where I was walking the rest of the trip.  Thank goodness I saw the snake on the last day.


Hard to really see, but you can get the idea,  Ranger said the snakes that survive the hogs are for sure king size.


----------



## Mac (Sep 11, 2012)

Now I saw a rattler during Thanksgiving one trip that would sure bother you.  Sure made me think about where I was walking the rest of the trip.  Thank goodness I saw the snake on the last day.


Hard to really see, but you can get the idea,  Ranger said the snakes that survive the hogs are for sure king size.
Tail is to the left and head is toward the bottom near the middle


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mac you may have just dropped the numbers of hunters going to Ossabaw this year with that Pic or bass pro just sold out of all of their snake boots and pants.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 13, 2012)

Those big snakes really freak me out. As far as the bug population, this will be my tenth trip but I've never been there in Oct., I bought a Thermacell and to 96 hrs worth of fuel and pads. Would it be advisable to get a bug suit also? I hear the Thermacells don't work to good in the wind and they take a while before they began being effective.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am bring my Chief(clipper) with me for the hunt and we would love to invite everone from the Gon forum who will be there to join us to a dutchoven peach cobbler on the night of the 3rd.  Please let us know if you would like to join us.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 18, 2012)

Peach cobbler sounds good to me. Count me and my hunting partner in.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Breadfan I got you and your partner down for some cobbler.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 20, 2012)

tlee22 said:


> Breadfan I got you and your partner down for some cobbler.



We will see you there!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Budda said:


> Anyone looking to share a campfire?  I am going by myself as of right now.



I was in that same situation in 2009, but met up with a few guys from this forum. Needless to say, we are friends to this day and several of us are returning to Ossabaw for this hunt. We are pretty laid back, like to joke around a little, tell stories (aka lies), and maybe have a few drinks around the fire. Your welcome in our camp man.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe we need to have some sort of indicator of who the forum guys are out there. Maybe one of us can hang a sign or some sort of flag to tip off the fellow forum members?


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen the weather for the week, 88 high 66 low temp and 50% chance of storms.  I have never hunted in that type of heat.


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 27, 2012)

its gonna be rough in the heat but looking forward to it!!


----------



## breadfan (Sep 28, 2012)

They've lowered it to 20 and 30% chance of rain now. I've been watching the weather there for a week and the chance of rain has been going down every day. No rain would be nice. Hey guys, I'm going to wear a Blaze orange Weatherby baseball cap at orientation so y'all introduce yourselves if you like!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 29, 2012)

tlee22 said:


> Has anyone seen the weather for the week, 88 high 66 low temp and 50% chance of storms.  I have never hunted in that type of heat.



I live here on the coast...this has been a mild bow season. I'm used to 90+ (sometimes 100) degress, so this 70s-80s has been pleasant



breadfan said:


> They've lowered it to 20 and 30% chance of rain now. I've been watching the weather there for a week and the chance of rain has been going down every day. No rain would be nice. Hey guys, I'm going to wear a Blaze orange Weatherby baseball cap at orientation so y'all introduce yourselves if you like!



I'll be looking for you.


----------



## rockwalker (Oct 7, 2012)

Well we had a nice time at the hunt. Ended up with a party of three and we left the island with Three deer and 4 hogs. Had a great time and ready to start planning for the next trip down.


----------



## breadfan (Oct 8, 2012)

The Three of us killed 2 deer and 3 pigs. It was very hot but we hunted hard. I killed a 4 pointer way in the walk in area and had to drag that deer over a mile. We had so much fun though, it was worth it even if it was hot. I went out on 47 on Saturday morning, and had a good shot at a buck all the way out on the tip, and I mean all the way out, but i thought of that drag and passed him. Saw another on the way back in and was a split second from pulling the trigger and he saw/heard me or something and vanished without a sound. Those are the sneakiest deer I've ever hunted! Two people I didn't see and I looked, are GobbleandGrunt and tlee22? Where were y'all?


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 8, 2012)

breadfan said:


> The Three of us killed 2 deer and 3 pigs. It was very hot but we hunted hard. I killed a 4 pointer way in the walk in area and had to drag that deer over a mile. We had so much fun though, it was worth it even if it was hot. I went out on 47 on Saturday morning, and had a good shot at a buck all the way out on the tip, and I mean all the way out, but i thought of that drag and passed him. Saw another on the way back in and was a split second from pulling the trigger and he saw/heard me or something and vanished without a sound. Those are the sneakiest deer I've ever hunted! Two people I didn't see and I looked, are GobbleandGrunt and tlee22? Where were y'all?



I camped next to the river with my dad.  I had to leave Sat morning because I have around 100 chiggers.  Sorry I missed you and you missed some good cobbler.  Here are some pic from the hunt.


----------



## breadfan (Oct 8, 2012)

Well darn. My friends got a bunch of chiggers too, I got lucky and they didn't bother me. Next time us Gon'ers will have to set up a meeting place right after orientation, that would make it a little easier. Glad you had a good hunt and I hope you get rid of those chiggers! Sorry I missed that cobbler!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 8, 2012)

breadfan said:


> The Those are the sneakiest deer I've ever hunted!



They certainly are sneaky. Wtih a breeze going most of the time you rarely hear them walk up on you so you better be looking around. About the only time I can hear them is when they are running off.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 8, 2012)

What was price of boat from Kilkenny this year


----------



## breadfan (Oct 9, 2012)

dank1296 said:


> What was price of boat from Kilkenny this year



75 smackers.


----------



## BRJWARD (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like most of you had a great time. I'm headed there next week and its my first time to Ossabaw. Any tips or information that anyone learned from the trip that is not already posted? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 11, 2012)

BRJWARD said:


> Sounds like most of you had a great time. I'm headed there next week and its my first time to Ossabaw. Any tips or information that anyone learned from the trip that is not already posted? Thanks in advance.



Don't camp near the beach because of the nats.  Find a good trail crossing and wait for them to come to you.  Alot of guys will walk their area to death unless it is a large area.  Make sure you scout your area a day before the hunt if you can or you will waste the first day of the hunt scouting.  Make sure you take a good GPS or know how to use a compass.  Getting lost is very easy to do there.  The first morning a guy in the section next to me drag his deer for 2 hours trying to find the road and he only hunt 150 yards in the woods.  He came within 30 yards of the road when draging the deer but we found him 300 yard away when we went to pick him up.  Mark the location where they drop you off with the gps and where you kill your game if you have to go out to get a cart.  Another guy could not find a deer he shot when he went back out to get his cart because everything looks the same.  Take more water than you can carry if you hunt an all day area.  It was really hot there last week.  I had a 100oz camelpak and would go through that if I had to pull something out of the woods.      

Good luck.


----------



## BRJWARD (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## breadfan (Oct 12, 2012)

Spot on tlee22. Acorns are everywhere and they don't have to move far to get to them. I hunted 47 last Saturday morning and when you go in, it just doesn't "deerish", there is grass growing between all the live oaks and palm trees. But, that area is full of deer and there is a secondary road that runs all way to the end. I saw a buck all the way on the end and i saw one at the very beginning. The end has spectacular views and it's a long way out. A tree stand is needed in there. Also, the walk in area was very productive for me, I killed my four pointer and both pigs in there. A lot of the pig hunters are going to the nastiest, muddiest stuff they can find but I saw 4 pigs, all on high ground in the mixed live oaks and pines. I really think the game is everywhere and plentiful if you sit tight.


----------



## BRJWARD (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds good. What is the difference between areas and walk in area. I was thinking of just bringing a blind to cut down on how much I have to carry around. How does a blind work out there?


----------



## Mac (Oct 16, 2012)

BRJWARD said:


> Sounds good. What is the difference between areas and walk in area. I was thinking of just bringing a blind to cut down on how much I have to carry around. How does a blind work out there?



Walkin, you can come and go on your schedule, but not protected from other hunters walking in on you.

Areas, you sign up and can keep the spot until you decide to move, that is if you don't miss a hunt.  EXP. if you don't go Saturday PM, they will mark your name off the area and some else can sign up for it when the truck comes back in.

I have never used a blind, I always just stalk around.

Go luck to ya


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Been There Done That*

I'm really not sure how many trips I have made to Ossabaw, but certainly looking forward to this week with PW. I appreciate the information posted from those of you who just got back from the firearms hunt. 

I heard there were only 47 hunters and only 23 deer and about 30 pigs killed, is that about right? Sounds like it was pretty hot - it appears this week we'll get the good 40 degree mornings and 70 degree afternoons, something I am looking forward to. 2 Thermocells, DEET for breakfast lunch and dinner, a minimum of a gallon of water a day, snacks, a game cart, and 2 new things for this trip for me, a real pillow and a blow up mattress for my cot. Ok, I'm getting old. 

I only have 2 pounds of black powder and about 40 balls for my .50 cal. I remember one year this guy was on 3 I think, shot so many times he ran out of ammo and had to track down the hunter on 5 asking him for bullets and powder! 

I saw someone asking about taking a blind. I tried that last trip. Waste of time for me, although a climber does improve chances on deer in particular.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone know how the archery hunt went last week.


----------

